
Cognitive Biases - rayalez
http://orangemind.io/post/what-are-cognitive-biases
======
ColCh
This reminds me list of cognitive biases :
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases)

I wonder if somebody succeeded in fixing these. Anybody?

